# Dying Snails?



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I don't know what else to do. I cannot keep any kind of snails alive in my pico saltwater tank. I can put a snail who's been alive for years in my tank and in 24hrs its dead. I cannot explain it. All my levels are stable, it's not cycling, I do water changes every week because its only 1.5 gals really. The whole tank size inc. refug. is 2.5. 
But, my three sexy shrimp love it! They shed, swim around, eat, just fine. My two starfish (one is a brittle star) love the darn thing. I catch the brittle star out at night only crawling on the rocks. My little white one is around all the time no matter what time of day. My corals are ok. I had to take out the kenya tree because it was growing too big and sold it the other day to a friend. So I put a new one from my husband's tank in it. I just cannot explain it. Any ideas?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Is your shrimp eating them ?


----------



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't think they were canivorous? I thought they were peaceful and filter feeders?


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

ammonia levels rise too fast in a 2.5 .....even doing water changes every week....you need a good protein skimmer....does your snails have a lot of algae to graze on?


----------



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

I tested my water this morning before a water change and here are the levels:

Amonia - .5 or less (the color was faint)
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - .1 or less
PH - 8 solid
Alkalinity - 125 ppm
Phosphate - .04 ppm
Calcium - 400

That was before the water change btw. I did see however before I turned on the light my brittlestar had his arms wrapped around a snail shell... maybe he's the culpret?


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

possible...I had a brittle starfish that would eat the snails....every now and then....


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

taaaaa daaaaaam


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

what temp is your tank at? what do you use for oxygenation? how insulated is the tank?


----------

